# Can you recommend a good Barber in Al-Barsha?



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Anybody?

Thanks


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

There is a decent Men's Salon in MoE, Mall of Emirates...
in one of the small lanes opposite the Smokers Centre in Front of Carrefour
Shaving is 30 or 35 Dirhams...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Rimal salon? - yeah its good, but they keep raising there prices, its 75 AED for a haircut now.....


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Marc,
yep, I think that's the one. I paid 75 AED for a haircut last week as well as 4 months ago....30 AED for shaving...

Cheers

PS: On a seperate note and off-topic...just wait for my LL to come back on an offer for an extension of my 3 bedroom in the Greens...let's see...


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks guys... Seems Al-Barsha prices for a haircut are 7 times dearer than Ajman, Sharjah, Umm Al Quwain etc....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

judicious said:


> Thanks guys... Seems Al-Barsha prices for a haircut are 7 times dearer than Ajman, Sharjah, Umm Al Quwain etc....


I get my haircuts very close to where I live in Barsha - not the fanciest of shops but they are okay with the haircut. 
They are located very close to the MOE in the bldg with 800 Pizza (and some other restaurants). On the road where Holiday Inn Hotel's Xenya (Arabic cuisine) restaurant is located. They charge AED 30 for a haircut


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

rsinner said:


> I get my haircuts very close to where I live in Barsha - not the fanciest of shops but they are okay with the haircut.
> They are located very close to the MOE in the bldg with 800 Pizza (and some other restaurants). On the road where Holiday Inn Hotel's Xenya (Arabic cuisine) restaurant is located. They charge AED 30 for a haircut


I will check them out... thanks for the info mate... :clap2:


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

rsinner said:


> I get my haircuts very close to where I live in Barsha - not the fanciest of shops but they are okay with the haircut.
> They are located very close to the MOE in the bldg with 800 Pizza (and some other restaurants). On the road where Holiday Inn Hotel's Xenya (Arabic cuisine) restaurant is located. They charge AED 30 for a haircut


I went and got my haircut there.... magic :clap2:


----------

